# My new Christmas Early Emerald



## Lovin_the_tiels (Jun 10, 2009)

I have a post with 9 other picts of my new bird,under cockatiel talk,check them out,,here is a view of Oliver!He's a beauty!!I cant hardly wait for babies!!>>>dance's in her chair<<<<hehehe


----------



## Clairey331 (Oct 21, 2009)

Twit ttwooohhh, what a lovely little man.


----------



## xxxSpikexxx (Jul 30, 2007)

What a handsome guy


----------



## Renae (Feb 9, 2008)

Omg, you're so lucky! he's a stunner.


----------



## Lovin_the_tiels (Jun 10, 2009)

Thank You Thank You,I am one PROUD MOMMY!!!!!I can see the colors,can everybody else see the coolness of them?


----------



## Tielzilla (Mar 31, 2009)

wha t a stunner...wowwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwww


----------



## Kerry78 (May 25, 2009)

Can I have him please he's gorgous


----------



## Lovin_the_tiels (Jun 10, 2009)

[email protected] kerry,,Thank You for the nice compliments!!!!!,,i was stunned myself when i got him!!And to have a original bird from the breeder who created the "'Emeralds''i feel soooooooooooo lucky,,now if he would just get down to breeding,,i gave the nestbox today,and im sure it will take a week for them to ''adjust''to being in a new environment,,So wish ''us''luck,and i shall be posting picts of the progress..Lisa


----------



## Kerry78 (May 25, 2009)

Im sure they will get together and produce some chicks for you,
in the meantime just admire him cos he's a sexy boy 

I keep calling my Teallie that and he does this strange look
with his eyes it's like he blushes at me


----------



## Lovin_the_tiels (Jun 10, 2009)

How funny!!I have been calling one of the other tiels sexy boy and stud muffin,he is a rescue bird,and the woman that gave him to me said it was a girl,her name was and still is Babbers,,because HE sure babs ALOT,He wants love so bad,he has mounted 3 of my females,but he is such a big bird,that only one can ''handle''him,he is the biggest tiel i have ever seen!!The pet store gave him to the lady because his eyes were not perfectly round;-(,but we love him anyways!!!He loves every female i have,and when i say goodnight to him and all the others,he bows his head and ''hearts''up his wings,he is such a pretty boy.


----------



## Lovin_the_tiels (Jun 10, 2009)

Oliver is going to be a DADDY,he and his wifey are sitting on 5 big eggs,and they are so cute,they split the pile of eggs at night and each sit on 2-3 each,,aweeeeeeeee,they should start hatching with-in this next week,,yay!!!
Male:Emerald split with Whiteface
Femaleied/split whiteface
Any thought on the outcome?I can never figure out those breeding thingers....


----------



## Mythara (Apr 9, 2009)

Good luck =)

The outcome should be 

Male and female chicks: 
Grey split Emerald
Grey split Pied
Grey spilt Whiteface
Gray split Emerald Whiteface
Grey split Emerald Pied
Grey split Whiteface Pied
Grey split Emerald Whiteface Pied
Whiteface split Emerald
Whiteface split Pied
Whiteface split Emerald Pied

Unless either of the parents have any splits you don't know about.


----------



## srtiels (May 1, 2009)

*YAY! Congratulations!*


----------

